
Ask HN: What websites or apps do you miss from the old web (2003-2010) era? - piterrro
Back in the days, when surfing the Internet was a thing, a lot of different services lived. As years passed those services were closed or their features were placed in bigger more consolidated services (example: there used to be a lot of calendar apps, now we have google calendar in g-suite or in Polish internet there used to be a service called digart.pl which was a kind of myspace+dribble for graphic designers and other visual artists). Which of those services do you miss the most and would like to see coming back?
======
magnusmagnusson
Nothing in particular, save from the phenomenon of long form blogosphere, but
in general the information dense websites. Now it's like some giant button
click adventure to get where I want because of 'UX design' or latest craze,
and I do hate it.

------
totetsu
I just miss the sense sincerity and optimism.

